# Digi-Pack-CD nur im CD-Player abspielbar?



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

*Digi-Pack-CD nicht in Winamp abspielbar?*

Ich glaub ich bin zu doof ?!

Wollte grad meine "Beautiful Garbage"-CD (Digipack) mit Winamp abspielen lassen..aber das klappt net.
Also da sind laut meinem Explorer und laut Winamp gar keine Audiofiles drauf...

ist das "normal" (ist meine 1. "wirkliche" Digipack-CD )?

Im Windows Media Player klappts hingegen...

Ich find das höchst seltsam...


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

*Hatt ich auch das prob.*

Also geh wie folgt vor

1. cd rein
2. pc neustarten
3. laufwerk auf laufwerk zu
4. winamp öffnet sich alleine und cd leuft per winamp

ich hoffe das hast du gemeint!


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

was soll das ändern?

also dass Winamp die CD automatisch erkennt ist schon so voreingestellt, d.h. bei den anderen CDs klappts...nur bei der halt nicht...


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

*axo musst du sagen!*

also die cd hat ein schutz
also geh hin macht dir mit nero ne cd also cd brennen  dann geht es


----------



## HeRaTiK (12. Oktober 2001)

also... die neue garbage is unter anderem auch eine von den neuen kopier geschützten cd´s... diese laufen nur auf normalen cdplayern und auf cdroms gehen sie nicht....


du kannst die cd mittels dem tool cdex  auslesen.. und als neue normale wave brennen um sie in cdroms hören zu können...


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

So etwas in der Art habe ich mir gedacht...

na ja, ich mag den Windows Media Player zwar nicht soooo gerne, aber damit funktionierts ja


----------



## nothing between (13. Oktober 2001)

hm, komisch, aber bei mir funzt die garbage cd mit winamp.... kooooomisch.


----------



## Shiivva (13. Oktober 2001)

Ist das vielleicht die "normale"?
Ich hab nämlich die "Limited Edition"...

Sind bei Dir denn überhaupt "Daten" drauf? D.h. was Du installieren kannst?

Fragen über Fragen...bitte antworten 

--> Welche Winamp Version hast Du?


----------



## nothing between (13. Oktober 2001)

also das ist schon ne cd mit daten teil..... ob die jetzt limited ist kann ich nicht sagen........ allerdings hängt sich bei mir das ding immer beim installieren auf  

winamp version: 2.76

eins versteh ich nicht:
warum rippst du dir nicht die mp3s, dann kannst du es eh in winamp abspielen?


----------



## Shiivva (13. Oktober 2001)

Es geht ums Prinzip 

In welcher Hülle war denn Deine CD? Wenn es ne normale CD-Hülle war bzw. ist, dann ist es die "normale" CD...wenn Du allerdings so wie ich eine Klapprose hast, ist es die limitierte Edition.


----------

